# "We still would live no other way..."



## m.e. (Sep 21, 2007)

[align=center]*"We who choose to surround ourselves with lives *
*even more temporary than our own, live within a fragile circle, *
*easily and often breached. Unable to accept its awful gaps, *
*we still would live no other way. *
*We cherish memory as the only certain immortality, *
*never fully understanding the necessary plan."

*[/align][align=right]*- Irving Townsend

*[/align][align=center]:rainbow:
[/align]


----------



## clarzoo (Sep 21, 2007)

That is so beautiful, and very appropriate for those of us who share our lives with such wonderful creatures. 

ink iris:

Thank you for posting it.


----------

